
A Coronavirus Vaccine Is Coming, and It Will Work - devy
https://www.city-journal.org/coronavirus-vaccine
======
onetimemanytime
Can't vouch for the science in the post, but he did an excellent job
describing it to non-scientists.

~~~
vikramkr
I'll vouch for it. This is one of the best layperson's explanations I've seen.
Very clear description of the risks posed by segmented genomes vs not etc.

------
nasmorn
Remember there was a vaccine candidate for SARS. It was not further developed
for financial reasons. In a different world we could have started into this
crisis with a working vaccine delivery system for corona viruses. That had
been clinically tested already, maybe us a massive head start like we have on
the seasonal flu every year.

------
DarthGhandi
> We’re now inventing new vaccines from scratch and could plausibly go from
> nothing to a marketed vaccine in about a year.

The fastest vaccine development timeline to market in human history was for
Ebola. That took 5 years.

A Zika vaccine was started in 2015 and still has candidates in phase III
trials. Why is everyone so optimistic in this case?

------
tmaly
Imagine if we improved our vaccine capability to generate a new vaccine in
less than a year?

That would be something amazing if that emerged from all of this.

~~~
jamesgeck0
Isn't most of the delay due to the necessity of running human trials? That's
the part that's difficult to speed up.

------
codyswann
Peter runs the investment firm RA Capital Management, which could stand to
make a pretty penny with the introduction of an effective vaccine. Not saying
he's wrong, but he may have a conflict of interest here.

~~~
devy
Yes, but I believe his intention in writing this article is to explain the
science behind why there will be highly likely a working vaccine for SARS-
CoV-2 virus, rather than giving specific companies in his VC portfolio who
make vaccines a PR boost.

------
suthakamal
What's the actual evidence presented here? He explains the problem space and
technology, but that's not the same as evidence that we're certain a vaccine
will work for SARS-CoV-2

~~~
kolinko
I think the main point of the article is to debunk the claim that coronavirus
is flu-like in the way it mutates.

------
tinus_hn
Great but if the vaccine takes a year before it can be used it’s too little
too late. You can’t keep these lockdowns up for a year so they’ll have to be
lifted and then everyone will get infected and either die or become immune
anyway.

